# Another Uber Scam



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

i have been getting tip percent of the total fare paid by the rider, NOT anymore!
Now the new FUber scam shows that FUber really hates us all and resent the fact that we make any money at all. 
Total fare this rider should have paid based on miles + time prior to upfront crap is $68.07
Rider actual charge for this ride $74.15
Rider tipped me 10% I should have roughly $7.40 BUT wait I got $6.80
I know it is a few pennies but this FUber company has no issues overcharging the rider by $6.10 and screw the driver out of .60 cents.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Overcharging the customer based on what exactly?

% of tip based on Driver earnings doesnt sound right, but it doesnt sound quiet wrong either....


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Overcharging the customer based on what exactly?


Open up the riders app bud, it will show you that the fare is based on a per mile & minute plus BS fees FUber adds. 








Now, FUber will overcharge riders on demographics, you come to my town from a market that has a higher per mile/minute, FUber will stick it up yours and cheat the drivers. Plain & simple!!!

Now, do you tip your waiter based on the total bill?
The total this rider paid as I posted does NOT pay me the 10% tip!!! Do you really wanna argue that point?!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You are taking the second page of the fare breakdown and making it the standard. 

It specifically says at the top that the rates shown is based on if there's changes to the price shown at booking. When you book an uber ride it tells you the price is what is quoted OR based on the rate table. 

A business is more than entitled to charge customers this way. When I was a freelance web designer, i would quote jobs the same way

$800 for the job or $45 an hour. How many hours does the $800 entail? Well. Thats for me to determine. If I finished in 10 hours, I made a killing, if I finished in 15 hours, well, not so much. 

But I had the option that if it went over 20 hours, billing would revert to the hourly. I also began outsourcing work and what i paid my ICs had no bearing on how much the customers paid me.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I understand that pricing model as I too did website development and had the same but my per hour back in very early 2000’s was $65.00
But, you missed my point completely!
My issue is with FUber not charging the rider the tip percent based on the actual charge. 
I got tipped based on the old pricing model of per mile/minute.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

There's another possibility,

Uber could be laundering money, or padding it's accounts to make it's profit margins look better than they are.


----------

